
Is HN suddenly blocking Tor nodes? - hatchershoes
I&#x27;ve had issues viewing comments sections over the last few days. The page returned is simply blank. Creating a new circuit, and thus changing the exit node repeatedly, eventually allows me to view the comments. Does anybody know anything about this or have the same issue?
======
gus_massa
I think they have some measure to block spam from Tor, perhaps they changed
the setting. Try contacting the mods hn@ycombinator.com

